# H1b visa advice



## del101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, 

After three holidays to the USA over the past 2 years and with friends in many states i have become very interested in living and working in the US. An option which seems to be open to myself to achieve this goal is the H1b visa. I am a UK citizen who holds a Bachelor's degree in IT with some work experience in this field also. While i appreciate that this avenue is a long shot, what with the economy and with the current job market in the US as it is, it is one that i feel is still worth an effort to pursue as there isn't exactly a flood of jobs available in the UK at the minute either..

I somewhat understand the H1B process, but what i am i struggling to find is clear-cut info on companies that will sponsor an employee like myself. So far i have found several websites claiming to walk me through the process and find me work.. Sites like h1base for instance. These sites are only fully accessible via a monthly payment of course, I have no problem what so ever paying for a service, i just don't want to be out of pocket for one that doesn't provide the info that i need in the first place! My main question is does anyone have experience of using this website or know of any others that contain a database of H1B jobs and employers. Or does anyone from the UK that has gone through this process have any advice they can share on avenues they took to get work in the US. 

Many thanks for any advice or reply's, 

D.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You will only get a visa if you deal directly with a US company ....
Jobs site are scams in one form or another


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no such thing as an "H1B job" and thus any listing of H1B jobs is basically a scam. Employers have to justify each and every hiring of a foreigner by showing that they have tried and failed to find a local national (or someone already authorized to work in the US - usually a green card holder) with the necessary qualifications.

Your best chance at getting a potential employer interested in hiring you is to have some skill or experience that is "unique" and not readily available in the US labor force. But as Davis1 mentions, you'll probably have to approach employers directly - or find a "headhunter" who can shop your CV around for you. But whatever you do, don't pay anyone to find you a job. That's just not the way it's done in the US. Recruitment people generally are paid by the employer for finding the "perfect" candidate, who accepts the job and works a couple of months successfully.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

IT:>) Have your gone through the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum here? Have you read through some of the existing threads? Or just use the official site uscis.gov
You need to do some homework on requirements for H1B. The information you posted is not enough to risk even a guess at your qualifications.
Just FYI - CV is used strickly for academic or very senior management positions. The rest of the work force has to settle for resume. Make sure yours is in US format and verbiage. LinkedIn, Dice are good networking starts but most IT hangs around their own blogs.


----------



## Bsingh (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree - the best bet is to apply to a US company directly (or via the UK office of a US company). I don't want to sound solicitous, but I myself work for an IT company that sponsors lots of H1Bs and has a local office in the UK as well. So I know for a fact that companies like ours are hiring. The new H-1 quota opened up today - April 1. This is an opportune time for you to apply to IT firms.


----------

